
"Hidden" Links on Hacker News - ambition
http://news.ycombinator.com/lists
======
pg
This is the first link at the bottom of the page.

------
catch404
Anyone remember when it was popular to add 'hidden' pages to websites? Was
popular round 2000 - Maby its just me :)

